# Sabadell banking



## GeorgeAllen (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi, my father has a Sabadell bank account soley in his name but is terminally ill. How do I get my mother dual access and ensure the account isn’t frozen upon his death? Thank you.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Either get her power of attorney or get her as a joint account holder


----------



## GeorgeAllen (Jan 6, 2019)

snikpoh said:


> Either get her power of attorney or get her as a joint account holder


Thanks. Do you know if a UK PoA is legally binding in Spain/EU?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Either get her power of attorney or get her as a joint account holder


Interesting because, admittedly not in Spain, I've experienced a total freeze of all assets including joint accounts and assets subject to power of attorney.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

GeorgeAllen said:


> Thanks. Do you know if a UK PoA is legally binding in Spain/EU?


I don't believe it is.

Be aware there are two types - one for health and one for finances. I suggest you might need both.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

A POA ceases to have effect upon death, both in Spain and the UK. This comes as a shock to many people who mistakenly believe that the POA can be used by surviving relatives to access bank accounts of the deceased etc. When a person dies, the POA dies with them.


----------



## GeorgeAllen (Jan 6, 2019)

Madliz said:


> A POA ceases to have effect upon death, both in Spain and the UK. This comes as a shock to many people who mistakenly believe that the POA can be used by surviving relatives to access bank accounts of the deceased etc. When a person dies, the POA dies with them.


Oh right. I’ll check this out. Thank you!


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Madliz said:


> A POA ceases to have effect upon death, both in Spain and the UK. This comes as a shock to many people who mistakenly believe that the POA can be used by surviving relatives to access bank accounts of the deceased etc. When a person dies, the POA dies with them.


Would you agree then that a joint bank account will be frozen as well if one of the holders dies?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

DonMarco said:


> Would you agree then that a joint bank account will be frozen as well if one of the holders dies?


With a joint account, 50% of the funds will be frozen upon notification of death, until production of the necessary documentation to enable distribution of the remaining funds to the rightful heirs.


----------

